# VD/Wire Size 300ft



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You desperately need:

http://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outli...=UTF8&qid=1463302333&sr=8-10&keywords=Schaums

and the other titles in the series.

They are CHEAP.

As a first year, you will find them invaluable.

As MOST of the test questions you will EVER run into are answered within.

Most teachers // lecturers CHEAT and lift their exam questions directly from Shaum's.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

